# Link to no-where



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Had an email to say there was a response to one of my posts... but the link to it says no such post !

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 615#296615

Very strange ! :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm *guessing* - adding 2 + 2 and maybe getting 8 or 9....

Possibly someone posted a reply (which triggered your email), then realised that it was something they didn't want to post (or in wrong place etc), so deleted it....

Straws and clutching here - but fits the evidence :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice work Inspectuer Clousseau


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Nice work Inspectuer Clousseau


You appear to have the largest collection of .jpg`s ive ever known!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------

